# How often do you make big batches of food to freeze?



## Marie5656 (Feb 22, 2022)

*I went shopping today, and bought ingredients to make slow cooker batches of Chicken Soup and beef stew, to divide up to freeze in single servings.
Just wondering how many of you do that?  I usually do chili and the soup. This will be my first time trying beef stew...a friend told me how simple it is to make.  I love having home made stuff in the freezer as I like to think it is better for me than the premade, pre packaged frozen items.  I also like the convenience of just taking a container out to thaw, and have a fast meal
If you do freeze, what do you make?*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Yes I do it every few weeks. I buy Chicken, Bacon.. Minced Beef... and make individual portions out of them all.. . With the beef I make Cottage pies with mashed potatoes and veggies  .. or bolognese for spaghetti .. and then freeze them... .

I also buy the largest tubs of Butter  1 Kilo , and portion them into 200 gms (1/4 pound)  or 250 gms Tubs  and freeze them too.. the Largest tubs are way cheaper than the regular size packs of Butter 

I also freeze bread..I portion up the bread into half loaves.. or sometimes 5 or 6 slices per pack  ..

It's astounding how much money   you save by doing this...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2022)

I fry ground beef or sausage with onions, garlic, mushrooms, celery, etc... and freeze one or two cup portions to use when making things like crack slaw or cauliflower fried rice.

I freeze one cup containers of plain beans to use in other recipes.

Sometimes, I cook a pound of sausage links or bacon and freeze it.  The bacon is great for a quick BLT and the sausage links are nice with a couple of toaster waffles for a lazy Sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 22, 2022)

Anymore I let the big companies make batches of food
for me to store....tv dinners and such, ya know.......


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 22, 2022)

I make double batches of gluten free muffins, American biscuits, cupcake pan gf, low carb cheesecakes and freeze them. Also store bought gf bread since I don't use it often.

Over the past few years I've gotten into canning big batches of soups and like the taste better than frozen.  Also canned some pints of chicken that I use for several meals.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 22, 2022)

*Oh es, I buy two or three loafs of bread at a time as well. I think someone above mention breaking down bigger loafs in half. I do that with some too.  But I often buy rye bread, that comes in smaller loafs.  I just love rye toast in the morning. *


----------



## Trish (Feb 22, 2022)

I usually don't cook meals specifically to freeze but, if I have some over I will freeze it.  When I bake scones, I always make extra so I have some for the freezer because they freeze really well and are handy if you just fancy a snack with a cup of coffee


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 22, 2022)

Usually about once a week. Just made a batch of southwest soup, and cornbread Sunday. Good for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kika (Feb 22, 2022)

Generally about every 10 days to 2 weeks I will cook batches over a day or two.  Today I made meatloaf.
Later I will slice it and individually wrap each slice with plastic wrap.  They thaw out quickly and good for sandwiches or with potatoes and a vegetable or salad for dinner. 
Yesterday I made a pot of roasted cauliflower soup.  Tomorrow will be a pot of pasta fagioli. 
The soups freeze well in pint or quart containers.  
After tomorrow I can take a break for a while. The freezer will have plenty of food.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 22, 2022)

I don't.  I make enough for 4-5 days and keep it in the refrigerator so I don't have to make lunch/supper when I get home.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Kika said:


> Generally about every 10 days to 2 weeks I will cook batches over a day or two.  Today I made meatloaf.
> Later I will slice it and individually wrap each slice with plastic wrap.  They thaw out quickly and good for sandwiches or with potatoes and a vegetable or salad for dinner.
> Yesterday I made a pot of roasted cauliflower soup.  Tomorrow will be a pot of pasta fagioli.
> The soups freeze well in pint or quart containers.
> After tomorrow I can take a break for a while. The freezer will have plenty of food.


I've made soup a couple of times and froze it.. but my soup containers hold a litre or more, ( over 2 pints).. and I don't need to freeze that much.. is it ok to not fill the container..  ?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've made soup a couple of times and froze it.. but my soup containers hold a litre or more, ( over 2 pints).. and I don't need to freeze that much.. is it ok to not fill the container..  ?


I buy smaller bags, and lie them flat, making sure none seeps out and then lie them flat in a space in the freezer.  But, I haven't done that in a long time.  Yes, get smaller bags so you can thaw out and heat up only what you want.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I buy smaller bags, and lie them flat, making sure none seeps out and then lie them flat in a space in the freezer.  But, I haven't done that in a long time.  Yes, get smaller bags so you can thaw out and heat up only what you want.


yes I don't like freezing soup in bags.. I know people do it to save space, but I have enough space to take the freezer soup tubs.. but it's difficult to get small ones here.. and I only like to freeze about 1/2 a pint at a time...


----------



## Kika (Feb 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've made soup a couple of times and froze it.. but my soup containers hold a litre or more, ( over 2 pints).. and I don't need to freeze that much.. is it ok to not fill the container..  ?


Yes, you can.  After its frozen open the container and cover the food with a piece of plastic wrap. 
That will avoid ice crystals from forming.  It would probably be ok without the plastic wrap, I just don't like to see the ice crystals.  For some reason I think they alter the taste of the food.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I don't like freezing soup in bags.. I know people do it to save space, but I have enough space to take the freezer soup tubs.. but it's difficult to get small ones here.. and I only like to freeze about 1/2 a pint at a time...


Well that is ok, do what suits you.  Tubs are an excellent choice also.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well that is ok, do what suits you.  Tubs are an excellent choice also.


yes but my question is ..I only have 2 pint Soup containers.. I don't want to have to buy smaller ones, and I don't want to freeze 2 pints of soup at a time.. so I was wondering if it's safe to freeze just a 1/2 pint in the 2 pint tub.. and leave all that air and space  inside the tub ..


----------



## Remy (Feb 22, 2022)

It's a good idea to do. I have never done this. I don't like to cook. But it would be a good idea to cook, freeze some and have the convenience.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Remy said:


> It's a good idea to do. I have never done this. I don't like to cook. But it would be a good idea to cook, freeze some and have the convenience.


it makes a huge difference to have something to just take out of the freezer in the morning and have it ready to cook in the evening or the next day, or even to cook from frozen dependant on what it is... 

I find I can batch freeze several pounds of chicken thighs, and bacon & gammon in individual packs.. and then cook off all the minced beef, and make the individual shepherds' pies etc.. all in the space of one morning.. very easily.. and then it means I don't have to prepare and cook anything from scratch for several weeks if I choose not to...


----------



## Purwell (Feb 22, 2022)

I've still got my "L" plates on when it comes to freezing food, so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I've still got my "L" plates on when it comes to freezing food, so any tips would be appreciated.


whaddya wanna know?.. just ask..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Kika said:


> Yes, you can.  After its frozen open the container and cover the food with a piece of plastic wrap.
> That will avoid ice crystals from forming.  It would probably be ok without the plastic wrap, I just don't like to see the ice crystals.  For some reason I think they alter the taste of the food.


oops sorry, I missed this first time round.. that's great, thanks for that..I'll continue to freeze a little in the bigger pots that I have...


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

Basically only two things in *large* batches. I make large batches of soup for my husband; a batch will make about 4 containers with 4 bowls in each.  The other thing is bran muffins.  That makes 2.5 dozen muffins and I prep the dry items for the next batch.  

Dinners, I prefer just to make enough for1 meal and 1 meal of leftovers.  Sometimes I freeze the second half of the leftovers instead. 
Desserts, I just started making a small cake and the rest is frozen as cupcakes.  

Recently I made to big a batch of a pasta that ended up frozen into 3 containers.  I’m so sick of that dish.  

@hollydolly   Have you checked the dollar stores for plastic tubs in smaller sizes.  If you don’t wait too long to eat your soup, it’ll be fine not being half full in the the 1 litre container.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> Basically only two things in *large* batches. I make large batches of soup for my husband; a batch will make about 4 containers with 4 bowls in each.  The other thing is bran muffins.  That makes 2.5 dozen muffins and I prep the dry items for the next batch.
> 
> Dinners, I prefer just to make enough for1 meal and 1 meal of leftovers.  Sometimes I freeze the second half of the leftovers instead.
> Desserts, I just started making a small cake and the rest is frozen as cupcakes.
> ...


they don't have the smaller ones  Jules...but aside from that I don't make enough soup to justify buying more soup containers, so even if I could find more I wouldn't want them..IYSWIM .. In the past I've cooked the soup ( it's usually bacon and lentil ).. and filled the container, but of course that means defrosting all of it when I just want one bowl.. so then I started freezing 1/2 a tub.. but then I wasn't sure if that was safe to do.. hence my question..


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 22, 2022)

*My niece got me one of these, as she knows I freeze a lot. It is a vacumn sealer. I rarely have used it...as you have to freeze the food first..then take it back out to seal.  I do not keep stuff for so long it needs to be preserved in this way. But for people with families who buy more in bulk this may be handy

*


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so then I started freezing 1/2 a tub.. but then I wasn't sure if that was safe to do.. hence my question..


It’s safe.  Just may pick up a bit of off-taste if you store too long.


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

I looked at one of those vacuum freezer.  It’s expensive and the plastic bags are really pricey. I didn’t know you have to freeze it first.

Ziploc sells plastic bags that don’t seal for keeping food separate.  I freeze a chicken breast in each one and then store store in a real freezer bag.  

Ziplock Portion and Freeze is the name.


----------



## Lara (Feb 22, 2022)

I cook people-food for my 2 dogs. I buy 2 Costco rotisserie chickens that are each twice the size of any other stores on the planet and only pay 4.99 for each. I remove all the fat, skin, and bones, cut them up in bite-size pieces, put it in about 6 glass containers (anchor glass with rubbermaid lids that I get at TJMaxx and Homegoods), and freeze all but what I use for the first 2 or 3 days. I do this about every 2 or 3 weeks (I don't pay much attention...just whenever I'm out, I'm out).

To that I add fresh baked sweet potato, steamed wholegrain brown rice, spinach or broccoli, and chicken broth.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 22, 2022)

Besides freezing the normal soups and casseroles like lasagna, like to chop fresh herbs like basil and oregano and freeze it with olive oil in zip lock bags - lay the bags flat on a pizza box or flat surface to freeze and then just break off what you need to put in soups and stews and Italian dishes.

Also blanch and freeze asparagus.  Never seem to eat all the asparagus before it starts to whither...lol.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

We don't garden anymore so we buy food in bulk and freeze them. Raspberries, blueberries, strawberries, bananas, hamburger, ham, chicken pieces, and we cook some things in bulk and freeze chili, stews, soups, casseroles, and buns, and flat breads.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2022)

We make meatless pasta sauce and minestrone soup, and freeze them in 1-serve containers. That's about it for freezing pre-cooked food.


----------



## Lara (Feb 22, 2022)

I used to buy more kale than I could eat in time before expired. I like buying a lot at a time when I find it fresh at the store so I rinse it well, remove the leaves from the stem, cram the whole leaves into an anchor glass bowl, use a plastic top, and freeze.

When it's frozen it's crisp and brittle, so then I take a fork and jab the leaves all over with the points of the fork tines....the kale quickly and easily breaks into little pieces. Then I put it back in the freezer until I want to use it. It's like fresh! You know how they say you should massage kale before using? Well, now you can skip that step.

I sprinkle it in soup, omelets, sandwiches, the beef stroganoff I had tonight, casseroles or any dish you want to add color and nutrition. It makes for beautiful plating too if you just sprinkle it around the plate and a little on top of entree.

It's a super-green of health!!
`


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

Mostly using fresh stuff from the garden, fruit trees, and farm next door.  Peaches, applesauce, tomato sauce, things like that.

Oh, and a lot of fish from my fishing trips...


----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

I am a Cordon Bleu trained cook. I always cook batches of stuff so there is always something great to serve visitors!


----------



## Trila (Feb 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I went shopping today, and bought ingredients to make slow cooker batches of Chicken Soup and beef stew, to divide up to freeze in single servings.
> Just wondering how many of you do that?  I usually do chili and the soup. This will be my first time trying beef stew...a friend told me how simple it is to make.  I love having home made stuff in the freezer as I like to think it is better for me than the premade, pre packaged frozen items.  I also like the convenience of just taking a container out to thaw, and have a fast meal
> If you do freeze, what do you make?*


Before I retired, I worked 12 (+) hour shifts.  I would always have packages of precooked meals in the freezer for my husband to eat while I was at work.

Also, when making soup, I always use 1/2 of the amount of liquid that the recipe calls for, so that the soup is  condensed.  I then freeze single portions.  When it's time to eat it, I thaw out the condensed soup and heat it up with whatever liquid I want to use.  This takes up less room in the freezer!


----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

Shero said:


> I am a Cordon Bleu trained cook. I always cook batches of stuff so there is always something great to serve visitors!


 Why do you laugh AnnieA?  Is it because you do not know how to cook? 
Or is it because you are having problems with your emotions?


----------



## Irwin (Feb 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> I looked at one of those vacuum freezer.  It’s expensive and the plastic bags are really pricey. I didn’t know you have to freeze it first.
> 
> Ziploc sells plastic bags that don’t seal for keeping food separate.  I freeze a chicken breast in each one and then store store in a real freezer bag.
> 
> Ziplock Portion and Freeze is the name.


I didn't know about those. It's a good idea. I've been putting each chicken breast into a separate ziplock bag, which is what I did just a little while ago. I made like 12 breaded and fried breast filets and bagged each one separately after using two in chicken parmesan dinners. Tomorrow, I'll use two for lunch as chicken burgers. Easy meals with little to clean up.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *My niece got me one of these, as she knows I freeze a lot. It is a vacumn sealer. I rarely have used it...as you have to freeze the food first..then take it back out to seal.  I do not keep stuff for so long it needs to be preserved in this way. But for people with families who buy more in bulk this may be handy
> 
> View attachment 209914*


The food no doubt stays fresher vacuum packed. Are the bags cheaper than if you were to store the food in Ziploc bags?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2022)

I've never gotten in the habit of freezing batches of food except for meat and poultry.  I'd like to though.  I don't know the right kinds of containers to use to freeze things like soup and chill.  What do you use?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never gotten in the habit of freezing batches of food except for meat and poultry.  I'd like to though.  I don't know the right kinds of containers to use to freeze things like soup and chill.  What do you use?


I use hillbilly Tupperware. Plastic containers, glass jars, and plastic bread bags, rescued from the recycling bin!

For me, the hardest part of cooking for the freezer is remembering to work the items into my weekly meal plan.

If you aren't careful, the freezer can end up being another hungry mouth to feed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I've still got my "L" plates on when it comes to freezing food, so any tips would be appreciated.


It took me a minute!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Mostly using fresh stuff from the garden, fruit trees, and farm next door.  Peaches, applesauce, tomato sauce, things like that.
> 
> Oh, and a lot of fish from my fishing trips...


that sounds like a superfood diet... very healthy... most people are not lucky enough to eat like that.. My daughter used to eat straight from her garden in Spain, all her veggies , and her Almond trees, and Orange & lemon trees, as well as the strawberries  and melons she grew, all Organic


----------



## old medic (Feb 23, 2022)

Why freeze when you can can?.... but yes we have a freezer full to


----------



## Trila (Feb 23, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use hillbilly Tupperware. Plastic containers, glass jars, and plastic bread bags, rescued from the recycling bin!
> 
> For me, the hardest part of cooking for the freezer is remembering to work the items into my weekly meal plan.
> 
> If you aren't careful, the freezer can end up being another hungry mouth to feed.


I  the way you said that!!!!   And it is too true!  By nature, I'm "a saver".....I accumulate things.   This includes things in the freezer!!!!!  My husband ( guy) has reached the point where he refuses to _ever_ go into the chest freezer.  If he wants something, he calls me to go on an archeology dig until I find the item!    Usually, this involves me unloading the whole thing.  After all, isn't the item wanted always buried at the bottom?!!!!!!


----------



## Trila (Feb 23, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I've still got my "L" plates on when it comes to freezing food, so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 23, 2022)

Shero said:


> Why do you laugh AnnieA?  Is it because you do not know how to cook?
> Or is it because you are having problems with your emotions?



I laugh when I'm amused.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2022)

Trila said:


> View attachment 209994


Learner's permit.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2022)

I have two big chest freezers and I'm way beyond doubling a recipe. I triple and quadruple.

 Four meat loaves fit great in the oven. Eat one save 3. I have casseroles galore. 
Veggies and herbs from the garden and extra milk.
 When the price of eggs are really cheap I scramble up a few dozen and freeze them in packages of four or 6 since we eat them every morning. They must be scrambled though and defrosted in the fridge.
Extra mashed potatoes work well. They look separated when they are defrosted but if you get them really hot in the micro wave it all comes together again.
These meals I put away are a nice break for me since we don't go out much for dinner. 
When we both were sick with covid last year they were a lifesaver.
As for containers, I save everything that comes in plastic. Margarine tubs, cool whip containers, lunch meat containers. and I do buy plastic bags and reuse them as long as they haven't had raw meat in them.


----------



## Lara (Feb 23, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Learner's permit.


I'm glad you straightened that out for us.
I thought the "L" was for Loser and thought he was being awfully hard on himself or he was just joking


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 23, 2022)

Trish said:


> I usually don't cook meals specifically to freeze but, if I have some over I will freeze it.  When I bake scones, I always make extra so I have some for the freezer because they freeze really well and are handy if you just fancy a snack with a cup of coffee


Yes...same here, I make breakfast bran muffins and will freeze some.


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never gotten in the habit of freezing batches of food except for meat and poultry.  I'd like to though.  I don't know the right kinds of containers to use to freeze things like soup and chill.  What do you use?


The dollar store here sells Betty Crocker plastic containers in a variety of sizes for a pittance.  They all stack nicely then.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Besides freezing the normal soups and casseroles like lasagna, like to chop fresh herbs like basil and oregano and freeze it with olive oil in zip lock bags - lay the bags flat on a pizza box or flat surface to freeze and then just break off what you need to put in soups and stews and Italian dishes.


Yup.  Same here.  Also mince garlic in olive oil in my little food processor and store it the same way.  

Leftovers that I'm not going to use right away and don't want to eat for three days running go in the freezer - either in bags or small tubs. Soup, tomato sauce, pumpkin muffins... stuff like that. We don't eat meat.

When doing a freezer-loading mini marathon I make a couple of dozen pizzas (6 different types), then quarter them.  I freeze eight quarters in two-gallon ziplock bags.  I often make calzones when I'm doing pizza.  Let them cool, wrap tightly in Saran, then put in ziplock bags.        

Cookies keep well, too (if I can keep my hands off them.) Biscotti keeps well in the freezer. Lately homemade whole wheat bread, too. Just this morning I put two rounds in the freezer. One with rosemary from the garden, the other plain.

I never learned to can and am impressed by your pantry, @old medic.  Aldi does most of my canning.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 23, 2022)

Just cooked a bunch of my frozen fish, trying to get the freezer ready for my next trip.  Got about 10 pounds of picked fish, most of its now in the freezer, in small bags.  A lot of quick and easy meals.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 23, 2022)

...another thing I've had good luck with freezing is bell peppers....I cut up 4 or 5 big peppers in strips and freeze, no blanching and then just break off what you need.

Lots of good tips in this thread.


----------



## Lara (Feb 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> ...I don't know the right kinds of containers to use to freeze things like soup and chill.  What do you use?


Anchor Hocking brand is what I use. The glass is very sturdy in the freezer even when putting hot soup in them. But the plastic tops have cracked when I don't take my time to open them. Because the plastic lids are frozen they are brittle at first until you run some hot water over them or just be careful when lifting the lids. Various big chain stores have them. Call ahead.

The reason I like glass is because it's not a good idea to put hot things like soup in plastic containers in my opinion.
When hot items touch plastic the plastic toxins might seep into the food.


----------



## old medic (Feb 24, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I never learned to can and am impressed by your pantry, @old medic. Aldi does most of my canning.


Some of my earliest memories are of helping at my Great Grandmothers farm putting up food. They basically still ran a self-sufficient farm that helped feed a large part of the family. My DW grew up similar, and has won 4H awards and ribbons at the State Fair as a teen for preserved foods. Honestly its a PITA, and can cost more...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2022)

old medic said:


> Honestly its a PITA, and can cost more...


That's probably why relatively few people do it anymore.  TBH the reason I never spent the time or effort to learn is my fear that I'd do something wrong in the preparation or sealing steps and end up poisoning my family.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)

I'll make a batch of something to portion and freeze once a week, or once every other week.


----------



## charry (Feb 24, 2022)

Never


----------



## Purwell (Feb 25, 2022)

Lara said:


> I'm glad you straightened that out for us.
> I thought the "L" was for Loser and thought he was being awfully hard on himself or he was just joking


Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 25, 2022)

old medic said:


> Honestly its a PITA, and can cost more...



It's costly if you're starting out new, but our family...dad and both grandfathers farmers.... have always canned and already have all the equipment and jars. 

As far as it being a PITA, I plan canning days and have several canners going that day.

It's worth it to me for the taste of home canned vs freezing.


----------



## old medic (Feb 26, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> It's worth it to me for the taste of home canned vs freezing.


 
Yes it is.. and its power outage protected...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2022)

old medic said:


> Yes it is.. and its power outage protected...


Power outages are scarcer than hen's teeth around here.  However, I grew up in the Northeast where they were a fairly common occurrence so they're always in the back of my mind.  

For power outages and other emergencies that now include pandemic and supply chain shortages, I keep the pantry well stocked with non-perishable foods and many gallons of emergency drinking water.  DH keeps the BBQ and RV fuel tanks full.


----------



## old medic (Feb 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> However, I grew up in the Northeast where they were a fairly common occurrence so they're always in the back of my mind.


We both grew up in Upstate NY... As a kid the closest grocery store was nearly an hour away.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2022)

Just yesterday (Saturday) we made a crockpot full of chicken, celery, potatoes, carrots, onions and spices. Had enough for last nights meal and two more meals. Will freeze up one of the meals and have the other tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Yup.  Same here.  Also mince garlic in olive oil in my little food processor and store it the same way.
> 
> Leftovers that I'm not going to use right away and don't want to eat for three days running go in the freezer - either in bags or small tubs. Soup, tomato sauce, pumpkin muffins... stuff like that. We don't eat meat.
> 
> ...


I've never made Pizza from scratch, I don't eat enough of it to bother making it myself.. but what a simple but good idea to portion in 1/4's when freezing, I would never have thought of that.

I've never tried Calzone, altho' I've heard about it, it's just not readily available here so would have to be home -made..I keep meaning to try it..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've never made Pizza from scratch, I don't eat enough of it to bother making it myself.. but what a simple but good idea to portion in 1/4's when freezing, I would never have thought of that.
> 
> I've never tried Calzone, altho' I've heard about it, it's just not readily available here so would have to be home -made..I keep meaning to try it..


I should have mentioned that DH and I keep less than 1/3 of the pizzas and calzones.  Our kids share the bounty.    

Calzones are readily available in NYC and to a lesser extent, the greater New York area.  When we lived in the northeast, my family made  annual pilgrimages to the annual Feast of San Gennaro in Manhattan's Little Italy.  All the street food was spectacular but my absolute favorite was the calzones.  Second favorite: sausage, pepper and onion sandwiches.     

The next time you're in London or other big city, check out the menu at a decent pizzeria, @hollydolly.  They're likely to have good calzones.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Calzoni are standard fare where I live, but I haven't eaten one in years.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I should have mentioned that DH and I keep less than 1/3 of the pizzas and calzones.  Our kids share the bounty.
> 
> Calzones are readily available in NYC and to a lesser extent, the greater New York area.  When we lived in the northeast, my family made  annual pilgrimages to the annual Feast of San Gennaro in Manhattan's Little Italy.  All the street food was spectacular but my absolute favorite was the calzones.  Second favorite: sausage, pepper and onion sandwiches.
> 
> *The next time you're in London or other big city, check out the menu at a decent pizzeria, @hollydolly.  They're likely to have good calzones.*


they really actually don't... that's the weird thing

If I'd know about them during the short time I lived in Northern  Italy I would have sought them out, but I didn't...


----------

